# Webhoster nicht mehr zu finden



## ingo preuss (29. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
 ich hatte vor ungefaehr einem Monat einen Webhoster ausfindig gemacht, der fuer eine einmalige Einrichtungsgebuehr i.H.v. 10€ plus 6,70€ monatl. Linux-Server in Deutschland, 500MB Webspace, Apache, TomCat, Audio u.- Videostream, 5 MySql-DB's u. traffic unlimited zur Verfuegung stellt. Leider kann ich dieses Angebot nicht mehr finden. Kennt jemand dieses od. ein aehnliches Angebot?

    Gruß,
    Ingo


----------



## Tobias K. (29. Juli 2005)

moin


Dann würde ich dir zum Paket "nc pro" raten auf http://netclusive.de/?go=webhosting



mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## ingo preuss (29. Juli 2005)

Da hat doch aber jeder Pakettyp traffic limit und weder Audio- noch Videostreamfaehigkeit sind aufgefuehrt.

 Gruß,
 Ingo


----------



## Andreas Späth (29. Juli 2005)

ingo preuss hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da hat doch aber jeder Pakettyp traffic limit und weder Audio- noch Videostreamfaehigkeit sind aufgefuehrt.


 
Unlimited Traffic gibt es sowieso nicht.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (29. Juli 2005)

Kurz und knapp: Unlimited Traffic kostet unlimited Geld


----------



## Tobias K. (29. Juli 2005)

moin


Es gibt zwar auch Anbieter die mit "unlimited Traffic" werben, aber wenn du die erstmal richtig Geld kostest, schmeissen die dich ruck zuck wieder raus. Es ist immer ein Haken an der Sache, und keine hat was zu verschenken.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## ingo preuss (30. Juli 2005)

Hab ihn endlich gefunden: united-hoster.com *schwitz. Ich musste nach einem Windows-Server suchen. Das fuer mich interessante Angebot web.win5000 ist eben auf nem Win-Server. B.t.w. macht es bei der Performanz einen gewichtigen Unterschied, ob ich einen Linux bzw. Windows-Server waehle?

  Gruß,
  Ingo


----------



## Tobias K. (30. Juli 2005)

moin


Das kostet doch aber 10,90€ pro Monat und nicht 6,70€.

Aber nun zum Traffic:
Du hast da keinen unbegrenzten Traffic, sondern "fair use"! Also eine nicht genau definierte Grenze, aber soviel wie du Lust hast, auf jedenfall nicht. Leider Funktioniert der Info-Link, wo sie erklären was die dadrunter verstehen, nicht (sollte denen eigentlich nciht passieren...).


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Blümchen (30. Juli 2005)

Hallo,



			
				DJ Teac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Unlimited Traffic gibt es sowieso nicht.


natürlich gibts dass.

Gruß Blümchen


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. Juli 2005)

@Bluemchen:
Ich denke den Ingo wuerde auch interessieren wo. 
Und zu welchem Preis.


----------



## Blümchen (30. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

schau einfach mal hier nach: http://www.crazywebspace.de/angebote.php

Gruß Blümchen


----------



## Tobias K. (30. Juli 2005)

moin


Nehmen wir mal gleich das erste Angebot.
Du kannst zwar unendlich viel Traffic machen, jeden GB kostet aber einen Euro!

Edit: Muss mich korrigieren:
Das unlimited Angebot gibt es bei 20, 50 und 180MB Space. Sie spekulieren dann wohl darauf das man mit so wenig Space eh nicht viel Traffic macht. Solltest du denen aber "auf die Nerven gehen" werden sie dich nach einen Jahr sofort kündigen.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Andreas Späth (30. Juli 2005)

Tobias K. hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nehmen wir mal gleich das erste Angebot.
> Du kannst zwar unendlich viel Traffic machen, jeden GB kostet aber einen Euro!
> Edit: Muss mich korrigieren:
> Das unlimited Angebot gibt es bei 20, 50 und 180MB Space. Sie spekulieren dann wohl darauf das man mit so wenig Space eh nicht viel Traffic macht. Solltest du denen aber "auf die Nerven gehen" werden sie dich nach einen Jahr sofort kündigen.



Das stimmt, ich hab schon einigen Providern, auch meinem aktuellem die Tränen in die Augen getrieben.
1 Millionen Besucher am Tag, da wurde es ihnen zu bunt.
Ich muss aber sagen dass keiner der Anbieter jemals von mir weiteres Geld dafür verlangte, und dass es von Seiten der Provider wiederum kein Thema gewesen wäre wenn es sich um ein Payfortraffic angebot gehandelt hätte, ok aber da wären auch Kosten auf mich zugekommen bei 1,5TB im Monat... 

Aber bei einigen Providern gibt es Traffic Flatrates, dafür ist man dann auf 5Mbit oder sowas begrenzt.
Da darf man dann aber die 5Mbit wirklich ausreizen.


----------



## Tobias K. (30. Juli 2005)

moin


Da kommt jetzt natürlich die Frage auf, wie man 1 Mio Besucher pro Tag bekommt.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Andreas Späth (30. Juli 2005)

Tobias K. hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da kommt jetzt natürlich die Frage auf, wie man 1 Mio Besucher pro Tag bekommt.


 
Nichts Ilegales, auch wenn mans im erstem Moment denken sollte  
War eine Onlinegrafiksammlung einer Freundin von mir, damals stand der Server kurz vorm zusammenbruch...
Wir haben am Ende die Seite offline genommen, nicht wegen den Traffickosten ( wozu gibts werbung.. ) sondern weil wir schlichtweg keinen stark genugen Server gefunden hatten.


----------



## Tobias K. (30. Juli 2005)

moin


Ne, mit was illegalem hab ich jetzt nicht gerechnet.
Bei Besucherzahlen in solchen Höhen könnte man doch ganz gut Geld damit verdienen?! Durch Werbung mein ich.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Andreas Späth (30. Juli 2005)

Tobias K. hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ne, mit was illegalem hab ich jetzt nicht gerechnet.
> Bei Besucherzahlen in solchen Höhen könnte man doch ganz gut Geld damit verdienen?! Durch Werbung mein ich.


 
Ja das stimmt, das wollte ich ja auch.
Aber wir hätten zumindest das Geld auftreiben müssen, dass wir einen Server der stark genug ist für Monate finanzieren können, weil so leicht und schnell finden sich Werbepartner nicht, zumindest wenn man nicht weiss wie...
Am besten wäre natürlich ein Webhoster gewesen der den Server stellt und als Hauptsponsor fungiert, kennt man von einigen anderen großen Seiten.


----------

